# Best Reward Credit Card



## idonno (10 Jun 2020)

Hi All 

I have BOI credit card and I would like to move to a reward credit card so that I can some value out of it. I am looking at following options and would love to hear if anybody has any recommendations 

1. UlsterBank Black Mastercard (
- no forex fees ( i do shop in pounds / US dollars ) so I will save on it. 

2. avantcard reward+ card 
1.25% cashback 


I would be interested to get people's feedback before I pick a card. At the moment I am thinking advantcard looking best to me


thanks


----------



## Laughahalla (10 Jun 2020)

Don't bother with getting a "rewards" card in Ireland, Not really worth it in Ireland as the reward is almost zero and the risk of you running up your available credit in a credit card is high.
Avantcard is capped so you will not really make anything with this.

My recommendation is to use your debit card. Don't bother with a credit card. You don't really need a credit card once you have a debit card.
If you need to use a credit card then you probably can't afford to buy the item in the first place.
If you will be shopping in pounds/dollars buy currency using Revolut (during the week, avoid exchanging at the weekend with Revolut)
Revolut is cheaper than using an Irish banks Credit card / debit card for purchases in a foreign currency.


----------



## tomdublin (10 Jun 2020)

The KBC CC is OK, 1% cashback on supermarket purchases and online transactions (including travel) capped at 10 Euro each month.  Avantcard excludes travel-related transactions, potentially making it a less attractive choice.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (10 Jun 2020)

The Avantcard cashback is only for retail and entertainment but at 1.25% not too bad.

AIB do a Platinum card with 0.5% cashback after the first €5000 per year - I have one because I had 2 large business-related payments to make early in the year so I'm getting the cashback since.

Pro tip - set up a DD to pay off the balance every month and treat it like a current account (mentally) so you don't get into debt.


----------



## selfbuilder (17 Jun 2020)

I moved from BOI credit card to Avantcard earlier this year.  So far I am finding it good.  I get about €10 back each month and also received a €30 credit after the first month.  Of course the most important thing is to remember to close your old credit card account.  I would recommend Avantcard from my experience.


----------



## peemac (23 Jun 2020)

The work involved in getting "rewards" is too much.
Some business cards offer reasonable rewards but mainly in what extras they provide such as travel insurance and AA membership. 

Commissions paid by retailers have dropped substantially (credit cards are under 0.6% in many cases) so the margin is not there anymore


----------



## money_man (4 Jul 2020)

The Aer Lingus card has a few decent benefits if used correctly. Good travel insurance, 2 flights (excluding taxes), fast track and lounge passes


----------



## NOAH (24 Jul 2020)

KBC have an age restriction for a CC its 66.  And even though I have been with AVANTCARD for about 2 years they won't allow me to avail of cashback, when I try to sign up I am sent on a continuous loop.


----------



## AndroidMan (24 Jul 2020)

But if you hire cars when on holidays or within Ireland, dont you need a credit card? I thought that was mandatory.
Would like to get rid of mine.. but I travel quite a bit and usually have to hire a car.


----------



## Zenith63 (25 Jul 2020)

AndroidMan said:


> But if you hire cars when on holidays or within Ireland, dont you need a credit card? I thought that was mandatory.
> Would like to get rid of mine.. but I travel quite a bit and usually have to hire a car.


I don’t think the type of card matters to the rental company, however when they take their deposit you’d need to have that amount of funds (plus whatever you need for spending money) available in your bank account if using a debit card, and deposits can be fairly substantial these days.


----------



## AndroidMan (25 Jul 2020)

I was always told (by the rental companies) that it must be a credit card.
Not sure what the rule is.
Would be glad to get rid of the credit card though.


----------



## Zenith63 (25 Jul 2020)

AndroidMan said:


> I was always told (by the rental companies) that it must be a credit card.
> Not sure what the rule is.
> Would be glad to get rid of the credit card though.


Hmm quick bit of reading suggests you’re right, sorry about that. Some car rental companies do accept debit cards and there are broker services you can use, but looks like it isn’t universal. Bizarre! Another symptom of that backward industry... “Sir can you please stand there for 20 minutes while I slowly type into this computer the exact same details you gave while booking”


----------



## RedOnion (25 Jul 2020)

NOAH said:


> And even though I have been with AVANTCARD for about 2 years they won't allow me to avail of cashback, when I try to sign up I am sent on a continuous loop.


Have you tried calling them, and ask them to sign your existing account up to rewards? +353 71 959 4040


----------



## NOAH (25 Jul 2020)

I rang but as they are working from home the call quality is appalling but I did get signed up to a thing called advantages, I had to use a laptop rather than desktop. I did a search and the cash back rewards is a sign up ploy.  I don't qualify.  I had a bad time with AVANTCARD this week in that I mislaid my card so asked for a new one last monday and thought WRONGLY I could use my wife's card. I had to ring to get a mobile number added, it takes 24 hours to become active and it takes 72 hours when the person enters the wrong prefix.  You could not make it up.  When you ring to report a stolen card......they ask for card number.  I can only say my experience was shocking. But us oldies cant up sticks and move anymore.


----------



## EmmDee (25 Jul 2020)

AndroidMan said:


> I was always told (by the rental companies) that it must be a credit card.
> Not sure what the rule is.
> Would be glad to get rid of the credit card though.



You can usually use a debit card if you also buy their enhanced insurance cover. But you're better off keeping the credit card and getting your own cover.


----------



## qwerty5 (26 Jul 2020)

Is there a fee for the UB black credit card?

I use a Curve card to avoid forex charges and its free. Its not a credit card. Its a card with a new number that you point at your existing cards.
When shopping you use the curve card and the transaction is forwarded to your real card.
Then when the card gets charged in the foreign currency they convert it to euro (at pretty much whatever the current rate is) and charge the Euro amount on your credit card.
An recent example is I bought something on eBay for £21.90 on Friday. That £21.90 was charged to my Curve which charged €24.07 to my credit card.
If I check XE.com £21.90 is currently €24.04

I also have the Avant card. I use my card for all bills so getting the maximum back (€12 a month) is easy.
You obviously have to pay the full amount back every two months or any saving you've made is lost in interest charges. But if you're able to do that it's worthwhile.


----------



## Familyman77 (27 Jul 2020)

AndroidMan said:


> I was always told (by the rental companies) that it must be a credit card.
> Not sure what the rule is.
> Would be glad to get rid of the credit card though.


I often use the debit card to hire a car ( typically mondeo / Octavia from Alamo ) for travel in UK , however once I tried to hire from the same company a 7 seater I had to use the CC - they told me there was a cut of price after which CC was required


----------



## selfbuilder (30 Jul 2020)

qwerty5 said:


> Is there a fee for the UB black credit card?
> 
> I use a Curve card to avoid forex charges and its free. Its not a credit card. Its a card with a new number that you point at your existing cards.
> When shopping you use the curve card and the transaction is forwarded to your real card.
> ...



There is no foreign exchange fees on the Ulster Bank black credit card. You just pay the MasterCard exchange rate.


----------



## NOAH (31 Jul 2020)

If I opt for a cashback card from AVANT I loose my Tesco rewards element as I moved from Tesco or I was moved by tesco to Avant.


----------



## AndroidMan (25 Feb 2021)

I am moving credit card soon once Avant cancel the tesco points.
What is the best buy out there right now?
I pay my bill in full so am more looking at rewards rather than the interest rate.
No recen info on AAM apart from this thread it seems


----------



## skrooge (25 Feb 2021)

I believe the best rewards are.

1. AIB visa platinum - 0.5% cashback max €225 per year

2. Avantcard reward+ - 1.25% cashback max €12 a month

3. KBC - 1% max €10 per month

As an existing Avantcard customer they should be able to convert your account straight away without needing to get a new card. You can take it from there if AIB is worth the hassle switching.


----------



## deeobrien (28 Apr 2021)

I currently have a KBC credit card and I find it great.  I generally get a few euros back each month on cashback.  Its mainly used for online purchases and I clear the balance each month.  With KBC most likely pulling out I'll probably have to switch. 

I've been looking at Avant card - I couldn't see a reference to a mobile app? I find that handy with KBC. 

KBC also show you your full credit card number once you enter you app pin. Great for sofa internet shopping and the wallet is upstairs   I'll miss that. I wonder does any other bank do that? PTSB don't. (my current account is with them).


----------



## MrEarl (28 Apr 2021)

Hello,

Having had an Avantcard for years (going back to MBNA's time in Ireland),  I've recently switched over to their rewards card. I'll need a few months, before I can ascertain how good the cashback scheme is.

You can access (delayed) online transactions, via their website,  on your phone.  It's not as good as a stand alone app, but it's okay.

In all honestly, I've mixed views on Avantcard these days - but I'll leave that for another discussion.


----------



## ginslia (28 Apr 2021)

I’m currently with UB MasterCard, so guess I’ll have to move that shortly.
the thoughts of going through a credit card application process in these remote times is not filling me with joy.

any banks have a painless remote application process?


----------



## candyman (30 Apr 2021)

Am also trying to ascertain ways to gain from the usual spends on groceries and monthly bills so was looking into card reward schemes also.
All of the above seem to be for credit cards. Anyone come across any for debit cards?

It would great if Revolut started a rewards program that included all the supermarkets. They are running a similar_ish_ promotion at the moment but (https://www.revolut.com/en-IE/legal/promotions-terms) would love to see it available without the time limits.


----------



## Homer (13 May 2021)

money_man said:


> The Aer Lingus card has a few decent benefits if used correctly. Good travel insurance, 2 flights (excluding taxes), fast track and lounge passes


I got the Aer Credit Card a couple of years back. In addition to the benefits mentioned above, you also earn Avios points on most purchases (although usually only 1 point for every €4 spent) and, most importantly, you get free worldwide travel insurance for all cardholders. 

It costs €7.99 per month, which is a lot less than my wife and I were paying for comparable travel insurance.


----------



## keving1989 (16 May 2021)

Does anyone have suggestions for a business rewards credit card or any other good business credit card?


----------



## money_man (16 May 2021)

Homer said:


> I got the Aer Credit Card a couple of years back. In addition to the benefits mentioned above, you also earn Avios points on most purchases (although usually only 1 point for every €4 spent) and, most importantly, you get free worldwide travel insurance for all cardholders.
> 
> It costs €7.99 per month, which is a lot less than my wife and I were paying for comparable travel insurance.


Also worth pointing out the upper age limit on the insurance is a good bit higher than normal. Its a cheap way of getting insurance for 70+ ages. I also had no problems making claims for cancellations over covid.


----------

